# Back to School Clothing & Footwear scheme 2011



## gipimann (2 Jun 2011)

There have been some administrative changes to the Back to School C & F scheme for 2011.

The Community Welfare Service (HSE) will not be operating or managing the scheme this year. The scheme will be handled by a Dept of Social Protection national unit in Letterkenny.

Customers who received the scheme in 2010, and whose circumstances have not changed should, in the main, receive the 2011 payment automatically, without having to apply again.

Customers who qualify to receive an automatic payment will get a letter from DSP to tell them when and where it will be paid. Payment is expected to issue by end June.

New applicants, or those who didn't get an automatic payment, will have to complete an application form. Forms will not be available until *30 June 2011.* They will be distributed to SW Local Offices and to Health Centres, and will also be available to download online. These forms should be returned to the national unit in Letterkenny.

A telephone number for information and queries will be available from 30 June (number to be confirmed closer to that date). 

You can read details here:

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/Su...BacktoSchoolClothingandFootwearAllowance.aspx


----------



## Granger (2 Jun 2011)

Please note *you may* not need to fill out an application form for the payment if you received payment last year as the this year most of the process will be automated.  If you qualify you will get a letter from the Department of Social Protection in mid-June telling you how and when the payment will be made.   The Department expects that over 80 percent of customers will get the Allowance automatically. Payments to these customers will issue from the end of June 2011. If you do not qualify automatically you must apply in the in the normal way. 

From 30 June 2011 you can download the form for the Back to School Clothing and Footwear Allowance from either welfare.ie or [broken link removed].

You can also get the form from your Social Welfare Local Office, from your [broken link removed] or by texting 'form BTSCFA' followed by your name and address to 51909.


----------

